# Review of Polar Lights 1/1000 Romulan Bird-of-Prey



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

First review I've come across:

http://www.allscaletrek.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3035&p=32003#p32003


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Wow !


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice! 

Hopefully it will be available before this time next month.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Here's another preview at CultTVman: http://culttvman.com/main/sneak-peak-romulan-bird-of-prey-from-round-2/


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks skinny. Is that right?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hunch said:


> Looks skinny. Is that right?


I would say yes, but you can be the judge:

http://ottens.co.uk/forgottentrek/creating-the-romulan-bird-of-prey/


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Unboxing Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMfxR8biskw

Completed kit:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPY02QY48zg


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I think it looks great--remember we're used to the horrendous proportions of the original AMT kit, which was wildly wider and shorter than the original miniature. It's a great little kit.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I do like that the bird decal looks, as did the McMasters' version, a bit more menanicing the more goofy looking bird decal we saw on the original model. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm surprised there hasn't been more interest in this here. I'm looking forward to this; I think the kit looks great!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I expect once this kit hits a few work benches and the build ups start there will be a lot more posting-


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks like this is just starting to be released here in the States


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

edge10 said:


> Looks like this is just starting to be released here in the States


Have you seen it in stores?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Nope, but now two sellers have it the bay of e.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Picked one up at my LHS.

Great little kit.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> Picked one up at my LHS.
> 
> Great little kit.


Good to hear! My LHS (Hobbytown) is getting their orders in today so this kit may be amongst their deliveries.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Cult has it on his site as in stock


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Picked up mine at my LHS today! Nice little kit, although for it's size I would've gladly paid a few extra dollars for TWO in the box.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

I'm planning on using mine (when I receive it) as a study model to replicate in 350 scale, should be pretty easy...1000 scale does nothing for me...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Seriously expensive! I think it cost the same as a resin kit of it I got a few years ago.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Yep, with tax it came out to just shy of $30. Little steep for the little amount of plastic in the box.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Mine came in the box with the cloaking device activated, at least that's what I thought when I opened it up.... It's tiny!
It's nicely done, but it's tiny.....I'm puzzled as to why R2 would invest so much time creating a brand new tool of this model only to release it in 1000 scale... by the way did I mention it's tiny ?


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

pagni said:


> Mine came in the box with the cloaking device activated, at least that's what I thought when I opened it up.... It's tiny!
> It's nicely done, but it's tiny.....I'm puzzled as to why R2 would invest so much time creating a brand new tool of this model only to release it in 1000 scale... by the way did I mention it's tiny ?


Likely reason is that they are really focused on releasing most of their new tools in that scale. So many others are already in that scale, so it makes sense. I really hope we get some TNG-era ships in that scale as well, including a new tool of the Enterprise-D!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

A 1/000 Enterrprise D would be pretty big actually.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Trekkriffic said:


> A 1/000 Enterrprise D would be pretty big actually.


Absolutely! I figure it would be a tad smaller than the 1/350 Enterprises. I can live with that.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

pagni said:


> Mine came in the box with the cloaking device activated, at least that's what I thought when I opened it up.... It's tiny!
> It's nicely done, but it's tiny.....I'm puzzled as to why R2 would invest so much time creating a brand new tool of this model only to release it in 1000 scale... by the way did I mention it's tiny ?


Ummm, because they have a line of 1/1000 scale kits, and because tooling becomes exponentially more expensive as size goes up.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

So the Galileo will be in 1/1000 scale as well ?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

pagni said:


> So the Galileo will be in 1/1000 scale as well ?


eh, yeah - and you get a set of tweezers to pick them up with included...


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

pagni said:


> So the Galileo will be in 1/1000 scale as well ?


Just be glad it's not going to be in 1/2500!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> eh, yeah - and you get a set of tweezers to pick them up with included...


Would that be part of the new Grain of Rice line of ships?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

GSaum said:


> Likely reason is that they are really focused on releasing most of their new tools in that scale. So many others are already in that scale, so it makes sense. I really hope we get some TNG-era ships in that scale as well, including a new tool of the Enterprise-D!


A few months ago, posting on the R2 Collector's Blog, I had asked if they would consider redoing the Enterprise C/D/E in 1/1000 scale. Here's the exchange I had with Jamie Hood: 

spock62 says: 
 September 12, 2014 at 11:31 pm 
I’m sure others have asked, but have you guys considered doing the following:
a)Cadet Series Enterprise TV show set (NX-01, Klingon Battlecruiser, Romulan BOP)
b)New-Tool Cadet Series TOS Enterprise (accurate like 1/350 version)
c)*Enterprises C-E in 1/1000 scale*

Reply
JamieH says: 
 September 15, 2014 at 8:20 am 
Yes, all are being/have been considered. No plans currently, but these all present strong possibilities.
- See more at: http://www.collectormodel.com/round2...-kit/#comments

Of course, wither or not this happens, one can only guess. But, a 1/1000 Enterprise D is one choice on their recent questionnaire, so they're at least trying to gauge interest:

*7) Choose your favorite from the below Star Trek kit ideas (choose one)*
A) 1:1000 Enterprise 1701-D
B) 1:350 Ktinga
C) 1:350 Klingon D7
- See more at: http://www.collectormodel.com/#sthash.HRjAvLUj.dpuf


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

A couple days ago I filled out that questionnaire on R2's blog and everywhere I could I answered that I wanted to see a 1/1000 scale Enterprise D (I'd much rather see this than a 1/350 K'Tinga)


----------

